# assurer/ t'assures (argot)



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hola de nuevo a todos y... de nuevo, ando perdida...

¿Alguien me puede echar una mano con el siguiente textito?:

Certains adultes s'accrochent et veulent toujours "assurer". Ils époumonent et suent sang et eau pour... "rester dans le coup".

Las comillas ya estaban en el original. C'est avec _assurer_ que me pierdo.

Merci... à nouveau!


----------



## Ofboir

Las comillas son para insistir en el hecho que son expresiones coloquiales.

"assurer" quiere decir hacer todo bien, estar alguien "cool". No sé si tiene algún equivalente en español ! En inglés (US) sería "to rock", si te ayuda ...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ofboir said:


> Las comillas son para insistir en el hecho que son expresiones coloquiales.
> 
> "assurer" quiere decir hacer todo bien, estar alguien "cool". No sé si tiene algún equivalente en español ! En inglés (US) sería "to rock", si te ayuda ...


 
Muchas gracias, Ofboir. Lo de las comillas ya lo entendía, pero me perdía con este uso coloquial del _assurer_. Mon français...

Merci encore!


----------



## Ofboir

De hecho, si ves un equivalente en español, me interesa saber cual  (si mi explicación fue bastante clara ...)


----------



## papyzen

Va jete run coup d'oeil à la discussion du 6 avril sur la traduction de currárselo qu'on a traduit par assumer, se donner du mal, assurer.

Cordialement


----------



## GURB

Hola
Ici "assurer" signifie être à la hauteur dans tous les domaines, comme quand on dit:
Ne t'inquiète pas j'assure!
Puedes traducir por: *ciertos adultos ... siempre quieren* *estar a la altura* o *dar la talla.*


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Merci à tous.


----------



## olives

Hola,

¿Cómo se traduce en español "t'as assuré! t'es un mac, t'es le best, t'es trop fortiche, trop balèze, t'en jetes un max!" y cosas por el estilo?
He encontrado diferentes respuestas pero alguien me podría comentarlas o decirme otras respuestas corrientes?

Contexto físico:
- "eres cañero"
- "estás cachas"

Otro contexto
- "eres un coquito"
- "eres un celebrito"

Gracias.


----------



## Probo

olives said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Cómo se traduce en español "t'as assuré! t'es un mac, t'es le best, t'es trop fortiche, trop balèze, t'en jetes un max!" y cosas por el estilo?
> He encontrado diferentes respuestas pero alguien me podría comentarlas o decirme otras respuestas corrientes?
> 
> Contexto físico:
> - "eres cañero"(esta expresión la he oído con el sentido de "eres un tipo muy gracioso")
> - "estás cachas"
> 
> Otro contexto
> - "eres un coquito"
> - "eres un cerebrito"
> 
> Gracias.


 
Los chavales de entre 11 y 16 años dicen mucho "eres un crack", pero tienes multitud de formas coloquiales para decirlo: _Eres la hostia_ (muy vulgar), _eres la leche _(vulgar),_ eres un fenómeno, eres un campeón, eres el mejor, eres un as, eres un hacha..._ Saludos.


----------



## paulodef

Buenas noches,

Como traducir la expresión coloquial frances: "Tu assures !" por favor?

Gracias
Paul


----------



## swift

Hola:

¿En qué contexto? En el habla familiar, _assurer_ puede tener varios sentidos: causar una buena impresión, estar a la altura de una responsabilidad o ser competente para una tarea, obtener un buen resultado...

Saludos,


swift


----------



## paulodef

"*Tu assures !*" es una frase hecha.
En ésta, _assurer_ puede significar indiferentemente uno de los varios sentidos que propone.

***
El inglés no se admite en el foro
Paquita (moderadora)

Encontré "!Eres la leche!". Pero no sé si tiene lo mismo sentido, y tambien si se puede utilizar en America.


----------



## swift

Hola:

La traducción puede variar según las regiones. _Eres la leche_ es una buena opción. También: _eres la hostia_, eres el amo, eres el rey. En Costa Rica: sos la tapa, sos toda, usted es toda.

¿Y en Argentina?

Bienvenido al foro .

Saludos,


swift


----------



## salambô75

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos
​
Hola chavos,

me pueden ayudar a traducir eso "t'assures" pa' decir "lo haces bien chevere, bien padre" ? Tienen una idea x favor? Digo aparte eso?


----------



## salambô75

Paquit& said:


> Hola: ¿podrías, por favor plantear tu pregunta claramente?
> ¿Necesitas traducir "t'assures" al español o"lo haces bien chevere" al francés?
> 
> Gracias por tu atención
> 
> Paquita (moderadora)


 
Si por supuesto y primero gracias por contestar.
Necesito traducir "t'assures" en español pienso que significa algo como "lo haces bien, o bien chevere por ejemplo" pero quisiera saber si hay otra significacion mas cerca de la expresion en frances.

Gracias de antemano.



swift said:


> Hola:
> 
> La traducción puede variar según las regiones. _Eres la leche_ es una buena opción. También: _eres la hostia_, eres el amo, eres el rey. En Costa Rica: sos la tapa, sos toda, usted es toda.
> 
> ¿Y en Argentina?
> 
> Bienvenido al foro .
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> swift


 
Ah si! Esta bien entiendo ahorita... Si estoy de.acuerdo "eres la leche es buena opcion

Gracias y saludos a ti



swift said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿En qué contexto? En el habla familiar, _assurer_ puede tener varios sentidos: causar una buena impresión, estar a la altura de una responsabilidad o ser competente para una tarea, obtener un buen resultado...
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> swift


 
Si es eso en el habla familiar y significando "estar a la altura de una responsabilidad" Gracias de nuevo


----------



## hual

Hola

En la Argentina se suele decir: ¡qué capo! (de origen italiano = jefe).


----------



## salambô75

hual said:


> Hola
> 
> En la Argentina se suele decir: ¡qué capo! (de origen italiano = jefe).


 

Ah si? De veras no sabia. Es como en Frances "T'es (tu es) un chef"... Gracias


----------



## Catrino

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour, la phrase a été écrite pour Michel Houellebecq dans son dernier livre La carte et le territoire.
"l'image de la brute virile qui assure au pieu revenait en force depuis quelques années"
Il est possible la traduire comme "la imagen de macho viril que se asegura el catre volvia con fuerza en los últimos años"
Merci bien


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches de Reyes, bonne nuit,

Como puedes ver he unido tu hilo a otro.
En el "post" 6 tienes la respuesta que corresponde a tu frase.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Catrino

Je ne le comprends bien, au pieu signifie a la altura?
Merci


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Catrino said:


> Je ne le comprends bien, au pieu signifie a la altura?
> Merci


No.
Pieu = cama.
Qui assure au pieu = que es bueno en la cama... vamos, que folla bien, perdonando.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Pardon, _au pieu_ c'est _au lit_ => en la cama => sexualmente hablando. Comme te le dit Juan Jacob (que je n'avais pas vu)

Comme dans ta phrase tu l'avais traduit parfaitement j'ai pensé que seul le verbe te posait un problème.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Catrino

Merci à tous les deux. Très clair.


----------



## paulodef

"Assurer au pieu" es una frase hecha.
"Pieu" en este contexto es una palabra coloquial para decir cama.
Pues "assurer au pieu" significa tener buenas competencias sexuales.

Si se puede decir...


----------



## Little Nym

*Nueva pregunta*
*hilos unidos*
​
He estado viendo otros hilos en el foro y ninguno de ellos me han dado una idea aproximada de lo que puede significar esta frase :S

(Habla de una chica que se le dan bien las nuevas tecnologías y todo lo relacionado con ordenadores) 

La frase exacta en la que se encuentra es la siguiente: 

_Je l'ai déjà surprise en train d'essayer de rentrer son mot de passe dans son microondes, *mais dans l'ensemble elle assure*._

Lo cierto es que estoy totalmente perdida y no sabría cómo traducirla: _Ya la sorprendí una vez intentando poner su contraseña en el microondas, *pero en conjunto ella lo garantiza (¿?).*_

¿Qué diríais vosotros?


----------



## janpol

mais en général, elle se débrouille/elle s'en sort/elle réussit à utiliser (l'ordinateur ? le four ?)


----------



## Dentellière

Little Nym said:


> _Je l'ai déjà surprise en train d'essayer de rentrer son mot de passe dans son microondes, *mais dans l'ensemble elle assure*._Lo cierto es que estoy totalmente perdida y no sabría cómo traducirla: _Ya la sorprendí una vez intentando poner su contraseña en el microondas, *pero en conjunto ella lo garantiza (¿?).*_


 
Es una frase muy extraña

Traducimos _Dans l´ensemble_:

_En términos generales_
_Hablando en general_
_Generalmente_

Pero ¿Poner su contraseña en el microondas ?

Podría ser que "Ella puede hacerlo " ?


----------



## Paquita

Dentellière te da la solución para "dans l'ensemble" en tu contexto.
En cuanto a "elle assure", las distintas respuestas del hilo al que he unido tu pegunta te dan varios sentidos posibles. 

Para mí, serían los de los posts 
#6,


> Ici "assurer" signifie être à la hauteur dans tous les domaines,
> *estar a la altura* o *dar la talla.*


 #11


> En el habla familiar, _assurer_ puede tener varios sentidos: causar  una buena impresión, estar a la altura de una responsabilidad o ser  competente para una tarea, obtener un buen resultado...



es decir su actitud habitual no tiene nada que ver con la de confundir ordenador y microondas.


----------



## Little Nym

¿Y qué os parecería esta traducción? 

"Ya la sorprendí una vez intentando poner su contraseña en el microondas, pero en general se las apaña bien" 
 
Es un poco más coloquial, pero como el tono general de la novela es ese, no me suena tan mal. 

¿Qué opináis?

¡Muchas gracias por contestar!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

En lenguaje joven:
- controlar => Tranqui, yo controlo

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## esteban

Otras posibilidades para traducir "assurer":

*Pasarse* (coloquial/juvenil):

¡Te pasaste con esas empanadas, abuela! ¡Están riquísimas!

*Lucirse* (más o menos neutro):

¡Se lucieron con la presentación que hicieron! La profesora les va a poner buena nota. ¡Imposible que no!

*Ser un putas* (Colombia/coloquial):

Carlos es un putas para tocar guitarra.

Saludos,
esteban


----------



## Mederic

esteban said:


> Otras posibilidades para traducir "assurer":
> 
> *Pasarse* (coloquial/juvenil):
> 
> ¡Te pasaste con esas empanadas, abuela! ¡Están riquísimas!
> 
> *Lucirse* (más o menos neutro):
> 
> ¡Se lucieron con la presentación que hicieron! La profesora les va a poner buena nota. ¡Imposible que no!
> 
> *Ser un putas* (Colombia/coloquial):
> 
> Carlos es un putas para tocar guitarra.
> 
> Saludos,
> esteban


Jaja esas expresiones son colombianas supongo..
Mi primo español de 19 años dice siempre (a mi ) "Eres el puto amo tío" en plan "t'assures grave mec". Y he oído mucho "Ese es un crack" también.

La propuesta hilo#29 de Little Nym me parece muy buena en su contexto.

a+


----------



## esteban

¡Hola Mederic!

Si no me equivoco, "lucirse" se usa en toda la comunidad hispanohablante (o por lo menos se entiende). Me pusiste a dudar con lo de "pasarse". No sé si lo usamos sólo nosotros o si se conoce también fuera de Colombia. En cuanto a "ser un putas", puedo afirmar con confianza que se trata de una linda expresión de la tierra . Debo decir que no se queda atrás la de "¡eres el puto amo!" que se parece a la versión argentina "¡sos un capo"! (ambas muy buenas ). Nosotros le añadimos "quinto" delante de "putas" para enfatizar. Ser un "puto putas" sería como demasiado, pero no hay quién le compita a un "quinto putas"... Siempre resulta delicado traducir una palabra de argot, porque puede que encuentres un equivalente totalmente válido pero que sólo se entiende en tu país o en tu barrio... Por lo general, cuando encuentras algo universalmente conocido, pierdes bastante respecto a la expresión de origen. Y al final te tienes que quedar con una traducción medio insípida... Me imagino que si todos hiciéramos el esfuerzo de abrir un poco la mente, podríamos disfrutar de traducciones mucho más divertidas, sobre todo en lo referente a los subtítulos de películas o videojuegos...

Saludos,
esteban


----------



## begogarce

Hola a todos, soy nueva en el foro. Cómo traduciríais esta expresión al español? Gracias

*une entreprise qui assure*


----------



## Paquita

Hola Begogarce:
Bienvenida entre nosotros.

He unido tu pregunta a un hilo en el que te indican cómo traducir el sentido argótico de la frase. Supongo que te refieres a esto aunque no explicas ningún contexto (es obligatorio en nuestro foro si quieres ayuda eficaz: lee esto, te guiará: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=21047) y si tienes duda, es que no te cuadra la traducción literal.

Ahora, bien puede ser un juego de palabras entre ambos sentidos el literal y el del hilo si se trata de una compañía aseguradora.


----------

